# Why do women like "Bad Boys"?



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Or do they not, with this being pure mythology?:stu

For example, it seems women like a macho fellow who rides a chopper (with her in the [don't blame me for the name] "b*tch seat." Women don't seem to get hot at all over a man like me who drives an SUV that's roomy, protects them with quite a bit of mass, and allows one to drive with the greatest of confidence though even a nasty snow storm. My SUV is also infinitely more pleasant to ride in the rain, extreme heat or cold, or anything else that's less than perfect weather.

"Bad Boys" likely have a shower curtain covered with mold (if they have a shower curtain at all) and they take a dump in a toilet that hasn't been scrubbed in this decade. A refined gentleman such as myself is proud of how clean his toilets are, and he takes care to clean his glass shower enclosure.

Bad boys show up at gun ranges with their utterly ridiculous .50 caliber Desert Eagle, and then proceed to randomly fire at at target they couldn't hit even at point blank range. A refined gentleman such as myself puts his target at the end of the range and proceeds to nail it rather accurately with a .45. Not sure why they need what is a pistol for serious handgun hunting, when unless they start allowing hunting at petting zoos these macho twits have no chance of bringing down any animal.

Evidently the feel that a bigger gun proves they must have a bigger penis, though all I see is a tiny brain.

The only advantage to a bad boy that I can think of is that he will really piss off you dad, which may be a desirable goal is your can't stand your father.

Or perhaps bad boys are only liked by simple-minded girls who all get a "tramp stamp" upon turning 18 to "demonstrate their individuality." Evidently, such girls do not have a dictionary, and fail to see that following the herd like sheep is the polar opposite of individualism.

I am an example of true individualism. I have the mental capacity to think on my own, and I do things the way I want, not the way somebody else tells me I should do or think.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Riding in SUVs and having clean shower stalls--signs of true rugged individualism--turn me on like little else. :serious:

At least that's what this thread seems to be trying to convince me of.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

This is certainly a weird read. I don't think any women who aren't into gun culture would consider gun A sexier than gun B, it's just a gun either way, and most women would prefer you have none. Similarly, most women aren't into motorcycle culture either, and while a motorcycle may be cool and sexy (come on, I bet even you get hard looking at a bike) I don't think it's going to factor positively into dating. It's even a common trope in tv, the nagging girlfriend who makes her boyfriend give up his bike because it's dangerous.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

@UltraShy - I have heard you refer to yourself as a gentleman before. You don't strike me as one. I have met men who are and most women do like them. SUVs are more popular with women than men. I know some men who own them but I don't really care either way. I don't know women who sit around discussing a man's gun habits and I know plenty of men who own guns responsibly and women as well. A gentleman opens doors for women, carries heavy objects for them and doesn't use vulgar language. Kudos for your individualism but a gentleman you are not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You know what I think?

I don't want to get my hopes up, but this could be really good:


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Only stupid girls like guys like that. I bet the real issue is you are frustrated with yourself and so you take it out on girls because you can't be what they want you to be (which is also what you want to be) and so you convince yourself that they only like idiots. Truth is that they are all similar in the fact that they are girls and some traits are going to be universally attractive to them, but they are all different just like us guys. A girl could overgeneralize about guys the same way you are about them (and they have) and say "guys only like skinny ****s and that all guys are pigs" but we both know that isn't true. Guys are just more visual when it comes to attraction and we do respond almost universally to pretty women with lust because of our biology. That doesn't mean we all are pigs though and don't value intelligence and will cheat if we ever get the chance, etc... So anyways, hard truth is I guarantee you are frustrated with yourself, and I get it because I'm the same way. But I think the most important thing is to first realize the problem and then from there you will know how to take action (which in this case is to work on yourself for YOU and to learn to appreciate yourself more) and then everything else will fall into place (or so I've heard lol). But really though we both know it is true. Anyways hope you didn't take this as some sort of personal attack, (it wasn't) it was just the hard truth which sucks to hear but needs to be heard. You will become stronger from understanding this because then you can begin to work on yourself properly. Strength is in wisdom, and besides, let's be real, you don't want to have hatred in your heart and think and feel the way you do now. And the great part is that now you don't have to.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Xenacat said:


> @UltraShy - I have heard you refer to yourself as a gentleman before. You don't strike me as one. I have met men who are and most women do like them. SUVs are more popular with woman than men. I know some men who own them but I don't really care either way. I don't know women who sit around discussing a man's gun habits and I know plenty of men who own guns responsibly and women as well. A gentleman* opens doors for women*, carries heavy objects for them and *doesn't use vulgar language.* Kudos for your individualism but a gentleman you are not.


I believe in equality, and feel a woman is fully capable of opening a door all by herself without needing the assistance of a man.

Women who can't open doors on their own explain the "glass ceiling" -- hard to be CEO when you can't enter the board room without masculine assistance to open that, apparently, very heavy door.

Yes, I am indeed a major fan of vulgar language. SAS posts are the highly watered-down version of what I would really say without restriction.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I will ignore that I ever dared to make a post, never bothering to read any replies from here on out.

It's pretty clear this will be a typical game of "let's insult Karl," a favorite sport on SAS.

Well, have fun, cause I refuse to play.

If you want to know the real me, you can PM me and I will even provide my phone number such that you can have a lovely conversation with me and find out that I an not evil incarnate as I am so regularly portrayed by folks who enjoy acting like immature children.

I'm not at all ashamed of who & what I am, even though the childish mockery should shame those who insist upon acting like little brats (who could use a good hard spanking).

Karl


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you were to go on a date with a woman where would you take her?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

UltraShy said:


> I believe in equality, and feel a woman is fully capable of opening a door all by herself without needing the assistance of a man.
> 
> Women who can't open doors on their own explain the "glass ceiling" -- hard to be CEO when you can't enter the board room without masculine assistance to open that, apparently, very heavy door.
> 
> Yes, I am indeed a major fan of vulgar language. SAS posts are the highly watered-down version of what I would really say without restriction.


I'm really not trying to insult you. From what you write you sound more of the "bad boy" type than gentleman. I was with a man who was a true gentleman and he did many nice thoughtful things for me and other woman. He is a marksman as well due to his line of work. A way to know if you're a gentleman people will tell you especially woman. Even though he and I are no longer together he still is a gentleman and I definitely go for the "nice guy" and I have nothing bad to say about him. I wish more men were like him and his type are rare for sure. He says an occasional curse word but foul mouthed he is not.


----------



## Arrow27 (Apr 12, 2017)

My experience has been that "has a motorcycle" doesn't necessarily mean "has a disgusting bathroom". Plus, part of the reasons motorcycles are great for romantic gestures is _because_ they're terrifying and dangerous. SUVs are certainly more practical, but they don't really stick out in the brain. I feel like a lot of times "bad boys" just means "carries themselves with confidence". And confidence is super cool if it's not really just arrogance and unfortunately confidence is what you see immediately... arrogance takes a bit of time to discover.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> I will ignore that I ever dared to make a post, never bothering to read any replies from here on out.
> 
> It's pretty clear this will be a typical game of "let's insult Karl," a favorite sport on SAS.
> 
> ...


Who are you talking to lol?


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't want to get my hopes up, but this could be really good:


I like this version of the song, does it exist anywhere or is it purely for the trailer? I have to watch this because I'm in love with Jessica Jones, but on the other hand, I can't possibly bear to finish the horrible iron fist so I'll be so lost. I'll find a cliff notes to explain the story of iron fist I guess.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Act to fall said:


> I like this version of the song, does it exist anywhere or is it purely for the trailer? I have to watch this because I'm in love with Jessica Jones, but on the other hand, I can't possibly bear to finish the horrible iron fist so I'll be so lost. I'll find a cliff notes to explain the story of iron fist I guess.


Yeah it sounds awesome, think it was just for the trailer though can't find it anywhere without the trailer audio. I still haven't watched Iron Fist but not sure if I'm going to or not, I also need to finish season 2 of Daredevil which I got about a third of the way through.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> If you were to go on a date with a woman where would you take her?


the shooting range of course


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Xenacat

Some say self recommendation is no recommendation.

This is a gentleman? -


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

they like them because they like the strong male energy, even if its being wielded by an idiot. the problem for a lot of us nice guys is we dont know how to express our masculine energy and power. we are afraid of offending women or scaring them off. in truth women are more attracted to men who are kind and caring but also not scared to be a man and exercise their power. but that is a rare combination in todays society of weak, emasculated men so women go for the strong male energy whereever they can find it, even if its a bad boy who just got out of prison for the third time.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't think it's the douchebaggery that appeals, just that douchebags tend to be more socially proficient and sure of themselves. This appeals to most people, by the way, females sure as hell don't have a monopoly on gravitating to charismatic individuals.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

confidence makes them wet.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

This bad boy topic again. I think it is true in that girls don't like guys that tow the line, in general and too much sensitivity on issues is a bad thing. They probably like guys who are equipped with confidence or at least fake it (stoic). You're not a bad boy I suppose but I see individualism and bluntness, though gross sometimes, is you.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Try not to care what others are doing; whether they are bad boys or good boys... if you are true to yourself and are able to clearly convey your interests and personality to a willing listener, they will decide to fancy you if they so choose.

No shame in trying to put your best foot forward. Now, if you are already doing this and still lacking results, it very well could just be poor timing or unlucky circumstances.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Everyone has different tastes. I think the issue isn't why do women like bad boys it is why do "some" women like guys like that. Clearly they feel they have more in common with someone like that than someone who isn't.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, firstly I was gonna explain how women aren't into the same kind of personality... But after reading all these arrogant inferences (and not for the first time) I think your problem is quite evident...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Carl the world doesnt really work the way you think it does.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Act to fall said:


> I like this version of the song, does it exist anywhere or is it purely for the trailer? I have to watch this because I'm in love with Jessica Jones, but on the other hand, I can't possibly bear to finish the horrible iron fist so I'll be so lost. I'll find a cliff notes to explain the story of iron fist I guess.


I don't think you would have to watch all the series to understand or enjoy the movie. I'll finish Daredevil soon but I have no interest in Iron Fist and Luke Cage, I might watch Jessica Jones sometime though because it has a decent imdb rating and because someone I know likes it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> For example, it seems women like a macho fellow who rides a chopper (with her in the [don't blame me for the name] "b*tch seat."


Think that's mainly in films Karl



UltraShy said:


> Women don't seem to get hot at all over a man like me who drives an SUV that's roomy, protects them with quite a bit of mass, and allows one to drive with the greatest of confidence though even a nasty snow storm. My SUV is also infinitely more pleasant to ride in the rain, extreme heat or cold, or anything else that's less than perfect weather.


No, that's because it sounds like something Alan Partridge would say.

A "bad boy" on a motorbike (to pretend your cliche exists) suggests the guy is interesting, what you described suggests the most boring and tedious man in the world.



UltraShy said:


> "Bad Boys" likely have a shower curtain covered with mold (if they have a shower curtain at all) and they take a dump in a toilet that hasn't been scrubbed in this decade.


What are you talking about? why? lol



UltraShy said:


> A refined gentleman such as myself is proud of how clean his toilets are, and he takes care to clean his glass shower enclosure.


Being _proud_ of how clean your toilets are isn't an attractive trait to a woman, its obsessive and suggestive of a highly controlling individual.



UltraShy said:


> Gun gibberish


Women don't care about guns and think that men who are obsessive about them are likely a bit unstable.



UltraShy said:


> The only advantage to a bad boy that I can think of is that he will really piss off you dad, which may be a desirable goal is your can't stand your father.


Are you trying to date teenagers?



UltraShy said:


> I am an example of true individualism. I have the mental capacity to think on my own, and I do things the way I want, not the way somebody else tells me I should do or think.


Live on the wild side, do your own thing, make sure that toilet bowl is sparkling clean.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

50 shades of gray is like the best selling book of all time. its safe to say that the majority of girls fantasize about being taken by a rich bad boy. 


why ? who knows.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

When women talk about "bad boys" and men talk about "bad boys", they're almost certainly talking about two very different kinds of men.

Maybe men should just listen to women when they talk. No wait, that'll never happen. Nevermind.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> I believe in equality, and feel a woman is fully capable of opening a door all by herself without needing the assistance of a man.
> 
> Women who can't open doors on their own explain the "glass ceiling" -- hard to be CEO when you can't enter the board room without masculine assistance to open that, apparently, very heavy door.
> 
> Yes, I am indeed a major fan of vulgar language. SAS posts are the highly watered-down version of what I would really say without restriction.


Its a friendly gesture that has nothing to do with whether or not someone is equal. Ive had other men and even women younger than me hold the door for me. Ive had guys hold the door for their woman and then continue to hold it for me if I came in behind them. They couldve very well just let the door shut in my face after she passed through since they dont know me nor are they trying to impress me. But it is the nice/gentlemanly thing to do.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Aribeth said:


> the shooting range of course


lmao.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> @Xenacat
> 
> Some say self recommendation is no recommendation.
> 
> This is a gentleman? -


lol it's funny seeing wolverine play an aristocrat xD


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

naes said:


> lol it's funny seeing wolverine play an aristocrat xD


They do get typecast which is hard to shake.


----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)

UltraShy said:


> I will ignore that I ever dared to make a post, never bothering to read any replies from here on out.
> 
> It's pretty clear this will be a typical game of "let's insult Karl," a favorite sport on SAS.
> 
> ...


You like to abuse the good nature of people on this site, don't you? Nowhere else would tolerate your BS!

NEWSFLASH! Tantrums are so unbecoming!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> They do get typecast which is hard to shake.


He did it to himself when he was so awesome in the movie "Logan" lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

naes said:


> He did it to himself when he was so awesome in the movie "Logan" lol.


Oh, I see what you mean. 

I noticed Patrick was Star Trek (Captain of the space ship), now in that movie too.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> Oh, I see what you mean.
> 
> I noticed Patrick was Star Trek (Captain of the space ship), now in that movie too.


Yeah, he was in like all the X-Men movies as Professor X (Charles Xavier).


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

They can like whatever because I don't care.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmm, I've noticed a lot of men tend to do this. To put the blame outward on why they're having trouble with women (I'm too nice, they like bad boys, they're stuck up) instead of self reflecting and contemplating if what they do/say or how they act could be the problem.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

UltraShy said:


> I believe in equality, and feel a woman is fully capable of opening a door all by herself without needing the assistance of a man..


But she needs a refined gentleman to pull the trigger of a gun or drive her around in a vehicle.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Aribeth said:


> the shooting range of course


Haha! Laughed so hard my spaghetti almost came out of my nose :lol
--
Karl, I think people may make fun of you because you seem oddly set in your ideals and that distorted world view. Like there is no wiggle room at all. 
She not only has to like guns or cars, but she has to like your type of gun, or your type of car, and also your kind of sex. Let's not forget about that. You talk almost like women who don't like exactly what you're into are somewhat "lesser", and you often seem to put men that aren't just like you into "lesser" categories. You talk like you really do think you're better than everybody else.


----------



## dhudson (Jun 5, 2017)

There are many theories on this, but based on experience, bad boys tend to ask girls out more often. So bad boys get more girls. Women want to be treated kindly and feel beautiful and cherished. Sounds cheesy but it's generally true. Bad boys eventually fail at that.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Because they're confident. *******s gets all the chicks.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

I was never really into those types that are eager to prove their masculinity. I like the ones who are comfortable in it, as long as they can stand up for themselves and their woman. The men I have always been attracted to are alpha male types but not eager to show off how strong and manly they are 24/7, but can be when they need to be.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

It's a good movie.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

From my experiences and from hearing experiences from other females who dated "bad boys", a lot of the time they are attractive, charming, and sweet at first, it sucks you in and makes you fall for them. Then, in some time, they start showing their true colors. The girl will sometimes hold on to him in hopes of him going back to being that charming/sweet guy, they make excuses after excuses for him and try to convince themselves he cares and is a good person for them, but are pretty much always proven wrong.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> I will ignore that I ever dared to make a post, never bothering to read any replies from here on out.












Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------

